# Retired so I bought us a toy



## scarbelly (Mar 28, 2010)

My last day of work was Friday so I decided we need an upgrade on our motorhome - the wife is still working for another 8 years so another payment for her was just what she wanted LOL 

IMG]http://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae347/1Scarbelly/Motorhome002.jpg[/IMG]




IMG]http://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae347/1Scarbelly/Motorhome010.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 28, 2010)

Cruising in style, now you can travel around to a bunch of cook offs, and be comfortable.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet!!! I would love to have one of those some day.


----------



## roller (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats on your retirement...just one word of advise . When it is time for your wife to come home from work do not be sitting in your recliner when she comes in from a long day at work...5 min. before she gets there get up and start doing something anything it does not matter....This word of advise will make your life so much easier....


----------



## smokerican (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome. A diesel pusher is the way to go! Nice.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 28, 2010)

It's a beauty! I'm sure you'll enjoy retirement as much as I have. You'll be amazed at how busy you can get.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats, I would love to have one of them someday.....


----------



## in2deap2 (Mar 28, 2010)

And make sure you listen to Roller,,,he is so right on that statement..


----------



## linescum (Mar 28, 2010)

Man that is one hell of a ride..enjoy my friend


----------



## wingman (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats but where is the button that activates the "pop out" 645 sq inch smoker?


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 28, 2010)

AND does the exhaust pipe put out TBS?


----------



## mike in denver (Mar 28, 2010)

Great looking rig. Do what Roller said worked for me.

Mike


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats thats a nice looking rig


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 28, 2010)

Surely a great rig and if you hurry you can make the Gathering in colorido, and Iowa and then the one in Florida too.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 28, 2010)

congrats gary......great lookin rig!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a beauty!
Congrats, you coming to pick me up?


----------



## nwbhoss (Mar 28, 2010)

That exhaust pipe should put out THICK BLACK SMOKE!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I should mention that my carbon footprint can be seen from space!!!!!!!


----------



## 3montes (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so sweet. We have had motorhomes in the past and have always enjoyed them. They have been used as a guest house when we have company and the guest have a few drinks and don't want to drive. 
People don't feel like they are imposing on you when they stay in the motorhome. 

They have also been used as my doghouse when I things are a bit sensitive around the homestead 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Currently don't have one but am getting the itch. Have a classic muscle car I may be selling this year and if I do that is what we are going use the proceeds for is a new motorhome.

Congrats on a beautiful purchase


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats on the retirement!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We may have to make a request to the OTBS to make you the official Get-together vehicle.  Get some sweet graphics painted on that thing and make it a rolling SMF call sign.  

If your in East TN let us know so we can get in on the action!


----------



## nickelmore (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are real real nice.....need a driver?   

Roller does have a point, a very good point.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 28, 2010)

Traded an 89 Winnebego 28' - We have been rv folks since the early 70's when the wifes SIL won a pop up trailer on Wheel of Fortune Showcase 
We love the RV life and this is a totally new adventure


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 28, 2010)

Trust me - I am the cook - house cleaner and gardner of 1.3 acres so I wil have plenty of to do lists - I understand the program. Since I have been working from home for a couple of years I have been doing most of this for a while now and have a good routine - she calls when she is 15 out and here wine is ready when she walks thru the door


----------



## tjoff (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking rig.  The Allegro Bus is well built good quality coach. Enjoy !!!


----------



## roller (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like you have things under control..By the way that is a GREAT rig...


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the retirement and the new toy...


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2010)

My SmokinTex will fit into one of the cargo holds - I already measured LOL


----------



## treegje (Mar 29, 2010)

that is a *big* motorhome 

Congratulations on the retirement, Now the well-deserved rest


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 29, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have fun and enjoy!


----------



## koy boy (Mar 29, 2010)

oh man congrats and enjoy your retirement!


----------



## chainsaw (Mar 29, 2010)

Man that is a nice RV-when I was younger we camped out in tents but get too stiff from that now-I am envious. I know lots of folks that do the flea market thing too, going all over the country. Have a great retirement!
(Envy you on that too)


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2010)

He Who Dies With The Most Toys Wins!

And by the way.....Size Matters!

We gave up a 5th wheel for a lake home.  Sometimes I miss new adventures and new places.

Just how many Grandkids fit in your new rig?

Enjoy the ride!


Todd


----------



## carpetride (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats!  Hope to have a diesel pusher myself someday later in life.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 2, 2010)

The best part is that it only has 2 beds, the master and a couch so with 9 grandkids I can only take 3 at most at a given time using an airmatress for one . If the parents want to come they will need a tent. My last coach slept 6 - I did learn from that LOL


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

Beautiful looking rig.  I am in North Long Beach.  I will looking for you with the smoker running.  Brisket or Pulled Pork?


----------



## rdknb (Apr 2, 2010)

We always dreamed of getting one and doing the full time RVing, but life dealt us another hand


----------



## smokinrv (Apr 6, 2010)

nice rig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... my setup is smaller than some of your smokers !


----------

